# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Bhaley dino ki baat hai

## Majid

bhaley dino ki baat hai 
bhali si ek shakl thii 
na yeh ke husn-e-tamam ho 
na dekhney main aam ho 

na yeh ko woh chaley to 
kehkashaan sey rehguzar lagey 
magar woh sath ho to phir 
bhala bhala safar lagey 

koi bhi rut ho uski chab 
fiza ka rang roop thii 
woh garmyon ki chaon thi 
woh sardiyon ki dhoop thi 

na umr bhar juda rahey 
na sath subah shaam ho 
na wada-e-wafa pe zor 
na yeh ke izn-e-aam ho 

na itni khush libasiyaan 
ke sadgi gila karey 
na itni betakallufi 
ke aayeena haya karey 

na ikhtilaat main woh ram 
ke bemaza ho khuwahishain 
na is qadar supurdugi 
ke zich karain nawazishain 

na aashiqui junuun ki 
ke zindagii azaab ho 
na is qadar kathor pan 
ke dosti kharab ho 

kabhii to baat bhii khafii 
kabhii sukuut bhii sukhan 
kabhii to kasht-e-zaafran 
kabhii udasiyon ka baan 

suna hai ek umr hai 
muamilaat-e-dil ki bhii 
wisaal-e-janfiza to kiya 
firaq-e-jangusal ki bhii 

so ek roz kiya hua 
wafa pe behes chir gayee 
main ishq ko amar kahoon 
woh meri zid sey chir gayee 

main ishq ka aseer tha 
woh ishq ko qafas kahey 
ke umr bhar ke sath ko 
woh bad-tar az hawas kahey 

shajar, hajar nahiin ke hum 
humesha pa-ba-gil rahein 
na dhaur hain ke rassiyaan 
galey main mustaqil rahein 

mohabbaton ki wusatain 
humarey dast-o-paa main hain 
ke eik dar sey nisbatain 
sagaan-e-bawafa main hain 

main koii painting nahiin 
ke ek frame main rahoon 
wohii jo man ka meet ho 
usi ke prem main rahoon 

tumhari jo bhii soch ho 
main us mizaaj kii nahiin 
mujhey wafa sey bair hai 
yeh baat aaj ki nahiin 

na us ko mujh pe zuam tha 
na mujh ko us pe naaz hii 
jo ahd hii koii na ho 
to kiya gham-e-shikastagii 

so apna apna raasta 
hansii khushii badal diya 
woh apnii rah chal parii 
main apnii rah chal diya 

bhalii si ek shakl thii 
bhalii si uski dostii 
ab us kii yaad raat din 
nahii magar kabhii kabhii

----------


## Ash

nice sahring afridi :clapping;

----------


## mehak

v v v nice... :Smile:  love it,,,,keep it up afridi.. :Smile:

----------


## xeon

so apna apna raasta 
hansii khushii badal diya 
woh apnii rah chal parii 
main apnii rah chal diya 

Nice sharing Afridi :clapping;

----------


## Zaheer

zaberdast.

----------


## Payal

fantastic one  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

bhalii si ek shakl thii 
bhalii si uski dostii 
ab us kii yaad raat din 
nahii magar kabhii kabhii

again very nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yumna

Afridi...your poem is simply beautiful!!!

----------


## mehak

v nice afridi,,,keep it up...

----------


## Endurer

aha  :Big Grin:  abhi thore meaning samjh raha hoon majid bhai se  :Big Grin: 

wese ye afridi ko sab thanks kyun keh rahe hien? :s

----------


## Majid

Khalul hai demagh ka adeel mian...

Goya ka Nazam ham post karien aur dad kissi Afridi ko milay..

Per be ham iss baat ko nazar andaz karthay hoye sab k tah-e-dil say shukriya ada karthay hain  :givefl;

----------

